# Mourning Dove behavior



## piccione (Aug 15, 2006)

We frequently get mourning dove visitors to our backyard feeder, and they're always in pairs. Yesterday we had an adult loner hanging around. S/he stayed on the ground, at one point sitting in the same spot for over an hour, feathers puffed (it's been in the 30's and 40's here) but alert. Then later it was walking around and eating. When I went out to see if it had any obvious injuries, it flew high into a tree and later moved on. I'm just curious what people think was going on - tired, sick, abandoned, just lost a mate? Thanks for your insights!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Piccione and welcome to the forum.

Mourning doves are particularly vulnerable to a disease called trichomoniasis or canker which causes a cheesy looking growth, usually in their mouth although it can be internal. I would keep a close eye on it and maybe you can use binoculars to get a closer look at the mouth to see if the beak is not closed and also to see if she is able to swallow seed. Often, they are so hungry they pick up the seed but drop it because they can't swallow ( BTW this is one of the ways other doves contract the disease).

From past experience, doves are very hard to catch until they get weak and often by then they are past help. If you notice that she is in trouble you can set up a trap using this method - http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

If you catch it, let us know and we can guide you through the treatment.

Thank you so much.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Piccione,

Yes as Maggie mentions, this Dove is ill...

Canker is a common illness for them but of coursethey can get other things also...as well as getting shot with pellet guns or other injurys.


So yes if you can safely catch him...set him up in something low, a low cage or box with air holes...and let us know?


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## piccione (Aug 15, 2006)

Our loner was back and more active Monday, but still hanging around a lot more than the mourning dove pair that was also feeding. It looked like its beak was closed, and I saw throat muscles moving after it picked up seed. I'll try to trap it and contact a rehabilitator. 

Thank you for the information! I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi piccione, 



Where are you located?


Possibly some forum member is not too far...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## piccione (Aug 15, 2006)

Rochester, NY


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Piccione*

Any Updates On The Dove?

Heather


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

She/he could have just been very cold and fluffing helps to keep their body heat in. If she/he flew up high into a tree then it will probably be ok. Seems to be the only way of getting a bird from outside is when you can walk right up to them and pick them up. Like Maggie said by that time they are usually past help but keep a very close eye on it and then go from there. 

Cindy


----------



## piccione (Aug 15, 2006)

The dove was back this morning for awhile. It really spends more time sitting on the ground than normal. I have a trap set up and baited, and hopefully will catch the dove rather than a squirrel or feral pigeon  Then I can at least get him/her looked at, and treated if necessary. Fingers crossed!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Piccione,
I hope you are able to catch the dove (and not someone else, imagine how angry that squirrel would be ). Keep an eye out for any other mourning doves acting suspiciously too, just in case.

Good luck!


----------

